# holy wowza!!!!!!! [link]



## loud 1 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://technology.todaysbigthing.com/2009/06/17

want!


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's quite cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2009)

thats mental!! 


whatever next!!!


----------



## Callie (Jun 28, 2009)

What if you don't have skittles?

I wonder what happens if you shoot a smartie?!


----------



## grazee (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

fuck me thats cool. I like the way it works out colour the skittles are and alters the behaviour, cool use of biometrics.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2009)

Heh very cool indeed!


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

That guy's posture's gonna be screwed.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2009)

Augmented reality


----------

